# Official Game Thread: Chicago Bulls @ Toronto Raptors 1/25/2006 6:00PM CST WCIU RAPT



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

<div id="gameHeader" style="width:600" xmlns:fo="http://www.w3.org/1999/XSL/Format">
<h1 id="gametitle" style="text-align:center; color:#660066">We better score > 81</h1>
<p style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.bulls.com"><img border="0" src="http://espn.go.com/i/nba/clubhouse/chi_logo.gif"></a><span style="font-weight: bold"> vs. </span><a href="http://www.nba.com/raptors/"><img border="0" src="http://espn.go.com/i/nba/clubhouse/tor_logo.gif"></a></p><div id="seasonRecord"><p style="text-align:center; font-weight:bold">Season Records<br><span style="color:#ff0000">Chicago Bulls(17 - 23) (9 - 10 on road)</span><span style="font-weight:bold"> @ </span><span style="color: #660066">Toronto Raptors(14 - 28) (6 - 13 @ home)</span></p></div><div id="arenaview" style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.theaircanadacentre.com/"><img src="http://images.tsn.ca/images/stories/20030205/acc_34010.jpg" border="0"></a></div><div id="arenainfo" style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.theaircanadacentre.com/" style="color:black"><span style="font-weight:bold">Air Canada Centre</span></a><span style="font-weight:bold">, Toronto, ON, January 25, 2006</span></div>
<div id="gamestart" style="text-align:center">Chicago Bulls @ Toronto Raptors 6:00PM CST WCIU RAPT</div><br><div id="startinglineups" style="text-align:center">
<div style="border: thick double #660066; font-weight:bold">STARTING LINEUPS</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/mike_james" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_mike_james.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/mike_james"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Mike James<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 2'' - Duquesne</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jalen_rose" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_jalen_rose.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jalen_rose"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Jalen Rose<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">GF - 6' 8'' - Michigan</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/morris_peterson" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_morris_peterson.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/morris_peterson"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Morris Peterson<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">GF - 6' 7'' - Michigan State</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/eric_williams" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/raptors/ewilliams_140_041220.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/eric_williams"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Eric Williams<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">GF - 6' 8'' - Providence</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/chris_bosh" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_chris_bosh.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/chris_bosh"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Chris Bosh<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">FC - 6' 10'' - Georgia Tech</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div><div style="text-align:center;font-weight:bold;font-size:large">VS.</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/kirk_hinrich" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_kirk_hinrich.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/kirk_hinrich"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Kirk Hinrich<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">G - 6' 3'' - Kansas</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/ben_gordon" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_ben_gordon.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/ben_gordon"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Ben Gordon<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">G - 6' 3'' - UCONN</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/luol_deng" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_luol_deng.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/luol_deng"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Luol Deng<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">GF - 6' 9'' - Duke</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/othella_harrington" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/bulls/harrington_140_041027.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/othella_harrington"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Othella Harrington<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PF - 6' 9'' - Georgetown</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/tyson_chandler" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_tyson_chandler.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/tyson_chandler"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Tyson Chandler<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">C - 7' 1'' - Domengiez HS</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div></div>
<div id="benchlineups" style="text-align:center">
<div style="border: thick double #660066; font-weight:bold">KEY BENCH PLAYERS</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/matt_bonner" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_matt_bonner.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/matt_bonner"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Matt Bonner<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PF - 6' 10'' - Florida</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/pape_sow" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_pape_sow.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/pape_sow"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Pape Sow<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PF - 6' 10'' - Cal State Fullerton</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jose_calderon" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_jose_calderon.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jose_calderon"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Jose Calderon<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 3'' - Spain</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/charlie_villanueva" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_charlie_villanueva.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/charlie_villanueva"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Charlie Villanueva<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">F - 6' 11'' - UCONN</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div><div style="text-align:center;font-weight:bold;font-size:large">VS.</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/chris_duhon" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_chris_duhon.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/chris_duhon"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Chris Duhon<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 1'' - Duke</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/andres_nocioni" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_andres_nocioni.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/andres_nocioni"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Andres Nocioni<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">SF - 6' 7'' - Angentina</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/darius_songaila" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_darius_songaila.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/darius_songaila"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Darius Songaila<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PF - 6' 8'' - Wake Forest</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jannero_pargo" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_jannero_pargo.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jannero_pargo"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Jannero Pargo<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 1'' - Arkansas</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div></div>
</div>


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago Bulls @ Toronto Raptors 1/25/2006 7:00PM CST WCIU RAPT*

umm...is this game tonight?


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago Bulls @ Toronto Raptors 1/25/2006 7:00PM CST WCIU R*



ace20004u said:


> umm...is this game tonight?


No, its on the 25th.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

_According to Bulls.com Daily Confidential, *Kirk Hinrich underwent an MRI on his right biceps on Tuesday. Results showed that Hinrich has some tendonitis* and he expects to play on Wednesday against the Toronto Raptors. 

---

The Bulls practiced at the Berto Center today getting ready for the Toronto Raptors tomorrow night in Toronto. Kirk Hinrich underwent an MRI on his right biceps. It's tendonitis. He expects to play tomorrow against Toronto. Eric Piatkowski is still experiencing some pain and swelling in his foot. He also underwent and MRI today. Piatkowski is not expected back in the very near future.

The Bulls are coming off arguably their best win of the season when they beat Indiana a couple of nights ago 101-89 down at Conseco Fieldhouse and no question about it, the key to that win was the play of Tyson Chandler. He had 15 points and 14 rebounds and looked far more confident than he has at any point during the course of the season. And the Bulls guards, namely Chris Duhon and Kirk Hinrich, did a very good job of driving the lane and attracting double teams, then finding Tyson underneath the basket all by himself for an easy basket. That's something the Bulls have not been doing at all this season, and if they continue to do that, hopefully they'll be able to string some wins together._


http://www.nba.com/bulls/multimedia/bulls_confidential.html


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

http://www.nba.com/games/20060125/CHITOR/preview.html



> TORONTO (Ticker) -- The number 81 is starting to haunt the Toronto Raptors almost as much as the Chicago Bulls do.
> 
> When the teams square off Wednesday, Toronto will try to avoid a third straight defeat overall while also attempting to snap an 11-game skid against Chicago.
> 
> ...


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

http://www.covers.com/articles/articles.aspx?theArt=68318&tid=25&t=1

Toronto – Bulls +1 

The Bulls aren’t a good team, but they’re not exactly bad. What they are is young, well coached and hard working – traits making gritty, but overmatched teams like Toronto exactly the type of squad Chicago feasts on. 

The Raptors couldn’t match their opponent’s firepower in the last two contests. Their defense was positively sieve-like, with Kobe Bryant and then Carmelo Anthony scoring at will. That pair combined to shoot 41-of-62 from the floor. 

Now Toronto has to deal with a sharp-shooting Baby Bulls club that`s averaging 105 points per game over their last three.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Jalen's averaging 22.7 ppg over their last 6 games, good to see him back in the starting lineup.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago Bulls @ Toronto Raptors 1/25/2006 6:00PM CST WCIU R*

The Raptors have been playing some horrible defense of late. Chicago has totally owned them in the past two-three seasons, and I don't think tonight's game will be any different. 
Good luck!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago Bulls @ Toronto Raptors 1/25/2006 6:00PM CST WCIU R*

I predict Ben will go off for 50!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago Bulls @ Toronto Raptors 1/25/2006 6:00PM CST WCIU R*

sloppy start to this game so far. a technical on Sam Mitchell as well..


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago Bulls @ Toronto Raptors 1/25/2006 6:00PM CST WCIU R*

Songaila had a gimme on that play.

How many whistles has there been so far?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago Bulls @ Toronto Raptors 1/25/2006 6:00PM CST WCIU R*

Chandler has been doing such an excellent job on both ends of the court. It's very good to see that. And that blocking call was bs.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago Bulls @ Toronto Raptors 1/25/2006 6:00PM CST WCIU R*

that foul on chandler was bs!

raps anncrs think the refs are trying "to stamp their personalities" on the game.

ha - Junk Yark Dog on a feature thing. complimenting the bulls backcourt. thinks the raps have something up their sleeve tonight. the dog is the goodwill ambassador for the team.

that's so great.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago Bulls @ Toronto Raptors 1/25/2006 6:00PM CST WCIU R*

Jeez. Jalen just tired to dunk on Chandler. I don't ever remember seeing Jalen trying to dunk on anyone. He should mentor some of our guards. LOL.

Gets the foul. Chandler with two fouls. Duhon looking good.


----------



## Nocioni (May 23, 2005)

Where's mike sweetney is he injured or become the 12th man


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

Nocioni said:


> Where's mike sweetney is he injured or become the 12th man


he's deep in skile's doghouse


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Nice drive by Nocioni. They have little to no post defense.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

The refs were trying to control the game in the beginning but now it's a bit more free flowing. They are an ok fastbreak team..

19 bench points for the Bulls. 2 for the Raps.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I have a question. Has anyone seen Matt Bonner hit a meaningful 3 pointer?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago Bulls @ Toronto Raptors 1/25/2006 6:00PM CST WCIU R*

Malik Allen seems to have a bigger role on the team. He's jumped up over Sweetney on the depth Chart.

33-16 Bulls. oye..


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago Bulls @ Toronto Raptors 1/25/2006 6:00PM CST WCIU R*



spongyfungy said:


> Malik Allen seems to have a bigger role on the team. He's jumped up over Sweetney on the depth Chart.
> 
> 33-16 Bulls. oye..


Was abit surprised to see that.

I'll start a rumour
Thomas and Sweetney for some a big????


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago Bulls @ Toronto Raptors 1/25/2006 6:00PM CST WCIU R*

peterson and calderon exchanged words during the last timeout. peterson had to be restrained from going after him..

looks like it might have fired the team up.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago Bulls @ Toronto Raptors 1/25/2006 6:00PM CST WCIU R*

Nice alley oop by Kirk to Deng!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago Bulls @ Toronto Raptors 1/25/2006 6:00PM CST WCIU R*

We need to stop biting on those ball fakes..


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago Bulls @ Toronto Raptors 1/25/2006 6:00PM CST WCIU R*

Songaila gunning for Kobe's record?????


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago Bulls @ Toronto Raptors 1/25/2006 6:00PM CST WCIU R*

Rose whining for a foul? Surprising.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Any word why Sweets has been in in the doghouse?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago Bulls @ Toronto Raptors 1/25/2006 6:00PM CST WCIU R*

Bosh traveled. That was an over the back on Bosh. Bosh gets the layup...

what in the world...


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Not to take anything away from Kobe, but Toronto is really, really bad.

Really.

Really bad.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Ben for three! 17 point lead.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Rose got fouled at the buzzer by Deng. that kills me.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago Bulls @ Toronto Raptors 1/25/2006 6:00PM CST WCIU R*

Take away the free throws and this game is 48-23


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Selfish play from Noce in this qtr. Ignoring wide open guys and shooting over 2-3 Raptors for god knows what reason. 

Foul trouble of our big men saved the Raptors big time from what could've been a 25 point lead. Refs bailed them out.

This game's in the bag as long as we avoid the typical 3rd qtr breakdown.


----------



## SianTao (Jul 11, 2005)

JRose5 said:


> Any word why Sweets has been in in the doghouse?


Um, because he's been playing crap-tastic lately? It has nothing to do with the hate.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago Bulls @ Toronto Raptors 1/25/2006 6:00PM CST WCIU R*

Wow. 3 FTs for James. We're doing that a lot lately.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

A raptors comeback always happens. This usually leads to posters with sarcastic remarks and some posters who will panic but we always come through.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago Bulls @ Toronto Raptors 1/25/2006 6:00PM CST WCIU R*



spongyfungy said:


> A raptors comeback always happens. This usually leads to posters with sarcastic remarks and some posters who will panic but we always come through.


Like.. how the heck did Rose get 11 FTA against us so far?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago Bulls @ Toronto Raptors 1/25/2006 6:00PM CST WCIU R*



spongyfungy said:


> A raptors comeback always happens. This usually leads to posters with sarcastic remarks and some posters who will panic but we always come through.


15 point lead down to 6, bulls call timeout. You make posts like this and people are going to get pissed at you


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Now it's only an 8 point lead 67-59.

I swear, we better not lose to the raptors.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago Bulls @ Toronto Raptors 1/25/2006 6:00PM CST WCIU R*



DaBullz said:


> 15 point lead down to 6, bulls call timeout. You make posts like this and people are going to get pissed at you


 Well, for them to get a comeback, they have to make a push and we have to lose a huge lead. It's clockwork and I'll stick my neck out. We'll win.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago Bulls @ Toronto Raptors 1/25/2006 6:00PM CST WCIU R*

LOL

Pape Sow steals the ball from Songaila
Bosh hits 20 foot jumper
Pape Sow steals ball from Hinrich

(What's gotten into Sow?)

Bosh makes shot

Bulls up 4.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago Bulls @ Toronto Raptors 1/25/2006 6:00PM CST WCIU R*

Duhon with a huge three. 70-63.


----------



## Jesus Shuttlesworth (Aug 3, 2005)

Another three. He is kobeing them!!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago Bulls @ Toronto Raptors 1/25/2006 6:00PM CST WCIU R*

Pargo with the much needed lift. two jumpers 11 point lead again....


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago Bulls @ Toronto Raptors 1/25/2006 6:00PM CST WCIU R*

Duhon's taken over 8 shots, he'll have to ice his elbow


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago Bulls @ Toronto Raptors 1/25/2006 6:00PM CST WCIU R*

Nocioni with the jumper. back to a 13 point lead. 79-66.

Mo-Pete with the three. BRICK. raptors get their own miss. shot clock reload.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago Bulls @ Toronto Raptors 1/25/2006 6:00PM CST WCIU R*

Chandler with the block on Bosh. good defense but gets called for the foul.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago Bulls @ Toronto Raptors 1/25/2006 6:00PM CST WCIU R*

Wayne ragging on Darko. "What was Joe Dumars thinking" lol...


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago Bulls @ Toronto Raptors 1/25/2006 6:00PM CST WCIU R*

Hinrich with a left thigh bruise. available to come back if necessary.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Rap announcers:

"Shot clock can't move fast enought for Scott Skiles..."


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

OT: Isn't Canada just outside of Nebraska, or something like that?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Crap time out call for Sow. Should have been called tied up.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Pargo for 3.

Shame on the Buls that this is only a 16 point game.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago Bulls @ Toronto Raptors 1/25/2006 6:00PM CST WCIU R*

great defense on that possession.

Pargo for three in the corner! GOOD! turnover toronto. Bulls ball again. 86-70. 

Duhon feeds Songaila for the easy layup. 88-70 Bulls.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Bulls by 18, bail Raps out with a buzzer beater loose ball foul. Costs them 3

And 2 more.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago Bulls @ Toronto Raptors 1/25/2006 6:00PM CST WCIU R*

anyone watching the game, how is tyson going? Seems to be having a solid game?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago Bulls @ Toronto Raptors 1/25/2006 6:00PM CST WCIU R*

Mike James with the three. over the back foul not called.

James with the jumper. Another furious comeback again 88-75.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Man, I'm sick of all these hockey related commercials.

How about a Bulls feed next time, eh?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Bulls worst nightmare:

Bonner for THREEEEEE!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

a meaningful three from bonner, sponge?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> a meaningful three from bonner, sponge?


Bonner=Sponge-Worthy?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago Bulls @ Toronto Raptors 1/25/2006 6:00PM CST WCIU R*

Jalen fouls out. holding Tyson on a quick pass from Pargo. That's going to help us.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Jalen fouls out. How anyone can foul out without playing defense is beyond me, but He Gone.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Pargo misses with a 3 try from the hot dog stand in section 212.

Why?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago Bulls @ Toronto Raptors 1/25/2006 6:00PM CST WCIU R*



mizenkay said:


> a meaningful three from bonner, sponge?


 well, I was watching the cavs game so I didn't see it. There's no point in trying. They are going to lose.

I just saw him miss an open 3 right now.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Tyson loses the argument on continuation and hits 1 of 2


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Probably the best game Duhon's played this season. He just did everything for us from the moment he stepped on the court early 1st qtr. 

12 straight against the Raptors. Streak started after we traded Jalen


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago Bulls @ Toronto Raptors 1/25/2006 6:00PM CST WCIU R*

Pargo with the three. Game over. Bulls win. 98-84. 1:40 left or so.

Malik Allen with a nice shot. 100-84.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Pargo quick bucket 98-82

Trade buckets 100-84


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

How'd Villanueva go? Curious to see him having played only 16mins so far.
NVM, he just launched a 3pt'r


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Bulls win.

Career high 26 for Du

104-88


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Duhon just working it. another three. 

He did it last time against the Raptors as well IIRC.

He did well with Hinrich out. and Pargo really got us going when we were slipping a bit.


----------



## Jesus Shuttlesworth (Aug 3, 2005)

Duhon with a new career high in points - 26 :clap:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

i'm seeing double! joey and stephen graham smiling at the line. 

duhon outstanding tonight. career HIGH! wow.

and tyson. really made a difference. 

yay! 12 in a row over the raps!

:rbanana:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Chris Duhon in the postgame interview:

[nasal]"We're not falling for any banana in the tailpipe..."[/nasal]


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Can you believe Toronto had a shot to get Duhon? He just loves to light them up. Calderon has been alright but Toronto should have done all they can to sign him.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago Bulls @ Toronto Raptors 1/25/2006 6:00PM CST WCIU R*



spongyfungy said:


> Can you believe Toronto had a shot to get Duhon? He just loves to light them up. Calderon has been alright but Toronto should have done all they can to sign him.


They did do all they could. They are over the cap, and that's all the money they had to throw at him. 

Anyways, congratulations on the win. No surprises here. What is that now, 12 in a row?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago Bulls @ Toronto Raptors 1/25/2006 6:00PM CST WCIU R*

I'm surprised that a team like the Hawks didn't offer Duhon about half as much more as the Bulls did.Imagine how much better the Hawks would be if they had a quality PG.You have to think they could have made the playoffs this year instead of being the worst team in the league....Of course they are the Hawks so I shouldn't be surprised.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago Bulls @ Toronto Raptors 1/25/2006 6:00PM CST WCIU R*



Turkish Delight said:


> They did do all they could. They are over the cap, and that's all the money they had to throw at him.
> 
> Anyways, congratulations on the win. No surprises here. What is that now, 12 in a row?


 Did they try kidnapping?


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

Watching Jalen Rose in this game convinces me that the best thing Paxon has done so far was to trade him. He has negative worth for the Raptors. My bet is that he sees no playing time after the trade deadline.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago Bulls @ Toronto Raptors 1/25/2006 6:00PM CST WCIU R*

Yay, we beat the raptors. Kirk's going to Disneyland.


----------

